# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Κασετόφωνο & Πικάπ > [Πικάπ] πικαπ techics 1610 mk2

## panos1111

Καλημερα σας
Εχω αυτό το πικαπ από το 1998 οπου αγοραστηκε μεταχεισρισμενο.Ενας φιλος μου εδωσε ένα σετ κεφαλη βελονα της σταντον_παλια σειρα από ότι θυμαμαι-και ο ιδιος την τοποθετησε και την ρυθμισε.Αυριο θα αναφερω και το μοντελο.Πριν κανα χρονο,παρατηρησα διακοπες στο ένα καναλι που διορθωνονταν με κουνημα.Εβγαλα το πικαπ από τη θεση του και αφου δημιουργησα χωρο για να αναποδογυρισει,μαξιλάρια κλπ,αντικατεστησα τα δυο rca με ένα-υποτίθεται καλο σετ-καλωδια από σχετικο κατάστημα με κολλημενο πανω τους το καλωδιακι της γείωσης.Αυτα ειναι μωβ με επιχρυσους ακροδέκτες.Το πρόβλημα λυθηκε.Δεν σταθηκε δυνατο όμως,να ξαναμπει ο σφιγτηρας που υπηρχε εκει-και που μαλλον ειχε δημιουργησει το πρόβλημα-κι εκανα πατεντα με ταιραμπ.Τελευταια,δεν πολυακουω βινυλιο κι οταν σημερα δοκιμασα,η λειτουρια σταρτ/στοπ δεν επιασε με την πρωτη αποπειρα.Ενώ,δηλαδη,ανοίγεις,βαζεις δισκο,κλεινεις καλλυμα,πατας σταρτ ξεκιναει,αυτό εγινε την τριτη φορα.Μετα κανονικα.Σημειωτεο ότι, το λαστιχακι
του βραχιονα το αλλαξα περυσι,ΜΕ ΔΕΙΓΜΑ ΤΟ ΠΑΛΙΟ,στο ιδιο κατάστημα που αγορασα τα καλωδια.Η ερωτηση μου είναι η εξης.Αξιζει τον κοπο επιπλέον ελεγχος/βελτιωση του συγκεκριμενου πικαπ;Εχω πολύ "σφικτο" προυπολογισμο φυσικα,αλλα αν αξιζει τον κοπο...Να αλλαξω σετ κεφαλη βελονα;Κι να ναι,με ποια;Μου αρεσουν τα μπασα παρα τα πριμα.Να παραγγειλω λαστιχακι βραχιονα από το ημπευ ο ιδιος η να το παω σε τεχνικο για γενικη;
Ευχαριστω πολύ για το χρονο σας

----------


## panos1111

η κεφαλη είναι μπλε( :Wink:  χρωματος με βουρτσακι μπροστα και γραφει D680 SX στη μια πλευρα και 680 EE/S στην αλλη

----------


## east electronics

Ok η κεφαλη ειναι Stanton  επιπεδου 100ευρω  +

Το πικαπ επισης ειναι κορυφαιο μοντελο φοραει μοτερ σαν του ΜΚΙΙ και πλατω απο οτι βλεπω   αλλα το αναμενομενο ειναι να εχει διαφορα θεματα στην ηλικια που ειναι ...

Ηλεκτρολυτικοι  αδειοι , προβληματακια στο τυπωμενο , ξεραμενα λιπαντικα παντου, διακοπτες η μπουτον τα οποια εχουν μειωμενη επαφη πλεον , και τριμερακια μαυρισμενα οπου επισης αναμενεις να εχει αλλαξει η τιμη τους απο τημ αρχικη ρυθμιση που τους εγινε πριν απο παρα πολλα χρονια ...

Πιασε δουλεια ... δεν θα ειναι ευκολο αλλα αξιζει τον κοπο , αν δεν εχεις αυτο που χρειαζεται δωσε να στο κανει επαγγελματιας ... θα κοστισει παντως  για  να γινει σωστη δουλεια  και τελος δεν ειναι σιγουρο οτι το 100% του αυτοματισμου μπορει να αποκατασταθει πληρως .

----------


## panos1111

κυριε Σακη,δεν είμαι τεχνικος,υπάλληλος ΙΚΑ είμαι..Μου αρεσουν τα μαστορέματα αλλα με ορια.Δεν νιωθω ότι μπορω να υποκαταστήσω έναν εμπειρο τεχνικο.Κατά την κριση σας,ενας ελεγχος και αντικατασταση σε ότι χρειαζεται με ρυθμισεις κλπ,για τι κοστος μιλαμε;
Ευχαριστω

----------


## east electronics

Νομιζω οτι οι κανονες δεν επιτρεπουν τιμες μεσα στον χωρο ( και σωστο ειναι ) επελεξε ενα τεχνικο που πιστευεις οτι θα σου κανει καλη δουλεια και μιλησε μαζι του σε προσωπικο επιπεδο ...

PS (  το να αναφερεις οτι εισαι υπαλληλος του ΙΚΑ μπορει να ειναι καλο αλλα μπορει να ειναι και κακο ) :Smile:  :Smile:  :Rolleyes:

----------

